# Confused on sexing Taco



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Taco is 9 months now and im confused on what sex he is

Breeder said he is male as my boyfriend wanted another male

Im confused because he shows no signs of male behaviour at all, maybe he wants to be a girl i dunno lol

Here is a pic of him and under his wings (excuse his messy beak lol)


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Hm...I'm no expert, but I don't see any spots on the under side of the wings, which would suggest that this is an adult male. Of course I don't think an adult male would have the pearl markings. Very pretty bird by the way. I am curious to hear what others think he/she is.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking under my other pearl pied cookie his wings are different and i know he is a male lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Because of the pied the spots are incomplete on the undersides of the wing...but there are some small spots going to the body. Since the bird is pearled what I would do is either have it DNA sexed...OR... you can pluck out a small patch (2-3) of the pearled feathers and see if they come back in solid or fully pearled.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dont think i have the heart to pluck, guess i will have to wait and see >.<


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

It is probably only a few more months to wait anyway.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It does look like he may have lost some pearling on his back. Emperor had some really nice looking pearls when he first got feathers, but now that he's had his first moult his pearls look a bit wonky, not as nice and conformed. Do you have a picture of his back?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like he's losing his pearls very slowly.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He hasn't moulted since iv had him


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's a pied which means it will take him probably more than one molt to lose all his pearls.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought he maybe a late starter since he was an aviary bird but now i have Big mac and is 2 years old and he is like cookie in a way. I just call him a girly boy ha ha


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Think Its A Male Looks Like He Is Loosing His Pearls Slowly All Pearl Pieds Take There Time Vulture Took A Whole Year And A Half To Loose All His Pearls! His Pearls Are Faded And My Tiel Stormy Is Finally Singing And A Loud Mouth And He Is 9 Months So It Took Him This Long I Thought He Was A Female And He Is Loosing His Pearls Now And Talking Saying Pretty Bird And Whatcha Doing!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think why cookie was quicker because he was hand reared and a spoilt brat lol (which he is) but i could be wrong


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Vulture was handfed and he is a brat and now he has a girlfriend that he keeps telling her she is a pretty bird! LOL


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its the same with my bunnys as i handled them from day 1 they have turned into brats lol

Maybe taco will surprise me one day when im not expecting it lol


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I think you have a boy  Such a pretty bird. (he looks like my brat, lol)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have pulled out a pearled feather so now i play the waiting game 
is taco male or female  at this point i think female


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ah the waiting is the hard part...if he was like my Fuzzy you would be waiting 6 months! lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope not lol but big mac follows taco every where and will whistle to him which is on the other thread big mac loves boys


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

arg I am waiting for the tail feather Cupid lost a week ago to come back and Im dieing lol  waiting sucks!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

think it takes a few weeks i cant remember how long it was when lucky lost her tail


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Taco is stunning!

Those pearls look like they are dissapearing. I guess after looking at photos I am starting to tell what's disapearing. I love learning. 

BTW- Lulu sits on that same perch that Taco is sitting on.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Taco hasn't moulted at all since he has been with me


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

lperry82 said:


> He hasn't moulted since iv had him


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

If the pearl markings on the back have not changes at all since you had the bird I would say it may be a hen that has an 'incomplete' pattern to the back.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have had taco since 1st feb and no change


----------



## Julie in Ohio (Apr 1, 2011)

Boy or girl, Taco is gorgeous!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you im convinced taco is a girl


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have pulled out the pearled feathers so now i wait


----------

